# rc-script: eend ??

## lowlow

Salut à tous 

Dans les rc-script on touve souvent la fonction eend, j'ai compris qu'elle permet de terminer un rc-script et de retourner un signal d'erreur s'il y a lieu.

Par contre je comprends pas comment fonctionnent les flags de eend, du genre:

eend 0

eend 1

etc

Alors si qlq'un peut élcairer ma petite lanterne, c'est avec plaisir.

Cordialement lowlow

----------

## SuperTomate

 *lowlow wrote:*   

> Dans les rc-script on touve souvent la fonction eend, j'ai compris qu'elle permet de terminer un rc-script et de retourner un signal d'erreur s'il y a lieu.

 

En fait, eend, c'est juste pour afficher un message d'erreur si une commande du script a échoué.

Si le premier paramètre passé à eend est 0, cela indique que l'exécution s'est bien passée, sinon, s'il est différent de 0, un message d'erreur est affiché.

Le deuxième paramètre contient le message d'erreur à afficher le cas échéant.

Code de eend dans /sbin/functions.sh :

```
# void eend(int error, char *errstr)

#

eend() {

        if [ "$#" -eq 0 ] || ([ -n "$1" ] && [ "$1" -eq 0 ])

        then

                if [ "${QUIET_STDOUT}" != "yes" ]

                then

                        echo -e "${ENDCOL}  \e[34;01m[ ${GOOD}ok \e[34;01m]${NORMAL}"

                fi

        else

                local returnme="$1"

                if [ "$#" -ge 2 ]

                then

                        shift

                        eerror "${*}"

                fi

                if [ "${QUIET_STDOUT}" != "yes" ]

                then

                        echo -e "${ENDCOL}  \e[34;01m[ ${BAD}!! \e[34;01m]${NORMAL}"

                        #extra spacing makes it easier to read

                        echo

                fi

                return ${returnme}

        fi

}
```

----------

